# Freie CAD-Modelle



## camelsche (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche für meine DA CAD-Modelle, im speziellen gerade eine Roboter-Schweißzange. Da die Hersteller recht spärlich mit der Informationsfreigabe umgehen, mein Frage: gibt es Seiten, von denen man CAD-Modelle am besten als STEP herunterladen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.

camelsche


----------



## jmz (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo...

Die gibt es haufenweise. Leider nur für Standard Produkte wie Schrauben, Gehäuse, Profile usw. Meistens findet man die STEP Dateien im WEB vom Hersteller.

Ganze Modelle wie Motoren oder Roboter sind eher selten anzutreffen.
Logisch....Kostet ja was..

Gruss
jmz


----------



## Gerhard Vogel (7. Juni 2011)

hallo! Schau mal hier: http://http://cadenas.partcommunity.com/PARTcommunity/Portal/cadenas

LG


----------

